# * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ***



## scripophix (11. Mai 2009)

*|director:Hier kommt mal der nächste Treff zum Brandungsangeln. Viele kennen das ja. |wavey:

Der nächste Termin wurde auf den 20. Juni 2009 festgelegt. #v#v

*(Text von mir gekürzt, Gründe mündlich...)


----------



## scripophix (11. Mai 2009)

*Die liste*

Meldeliste von mir entfernt.


----------



## celler (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

zum sabeln nehmen wir lieber unseren brandungsangler-klönschnack-trööt
hier sprechen wir nur über das treffen.
mich kannst dann auch mal auf die liste mit nem fragezeichen setzen.
muss den hai-score dann auch nochmal anschreiben.......


----------



## SimonHH (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

moin andreas...#h

mit (??) auffe liste,biddä :m


----------



## scripophix (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

*Bitte beachten:* Mir gehen die Fragezeichen auf der Tastatur aus... |splat2:


----------



## SimonHH (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> *Bitte beachten:* Mir gehen die Fragezeichen auf der Tastatur aus... |splat2:




schaiz tastatur....


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Cool ich brauch garnichts zu schreiben... 
stehe trotzdem auffer Liste..... |bigeyes................ :q:q:q


----------



## scripophix (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

_***  und warum denn wohl ganz oben   ????????  ***_


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> _*** und warum denn wohl ganz oben ???????? ***_


 #c#c#c#c#c#c


----------



## SimonHH (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> _***  und warum denn wohl ganz oben   ????????  ***_




eingebaute schwarzwuselanmeldeautomatik serienmäßig


----------



## scripophix (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Neee, ganz oben ist immer derjenige, der auf'm Stein steht [*Insider] |supergri:q|uhoh:#d|rolleyes|bla:|supergri:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Neee, ganz oben ist immer derjenige, der auf'm Stein steht [*Insider] |supergri:q|uhoh:#d|rolleyes|bla:|supergri:q














.....................


----------



## SimonHH (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Neee, ganz oben ist immer derjenige, der auf'm Stein steht [*Insider] |supergri:q|uhoh:#d|rolleyes|bla:|supergri:q






...#6


----------



## Wildhare (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Ahhh, spät, aber hoffentlich nicht zu spät, möchte ich mich und Carole hiermit anmelden um zu erfahren wo die Steine liegen. Wir werden alles erfoderliche dabei haben und uns im laufe des Nachmittag bei Ute D. einfinden. 
Geh' schon mal einer anfüttern damit auch Fische da sind am 20zigsten... :q

Weihei...oder wie war das noch... ?;+
|wavey:


----------



## scripophix (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

O.k., schon drin. 

Verwechsle das mit den Steinen aber nicht! Mancher glaubte auf ihm zu stehen und war dann doch daran angebunden... #c



Es fehlen noch ein paar Spezialisten!


----------



## gluefix (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Bin dabei #h..hab die Woche danach Urlaub, das wäre doch ein schöner Auftakt :m..
Gruß Benni


----------



## celler (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

ey,du hast ja immer noch dein spezi spruch unter deinem bild :-(


----------



## scripophix (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Benni: fein, bist notiert.

Celler: bei mir heißt es: 30 Sekunden zum Heringsangeln ... - da kann Benni auch nicht mit


----------



## celler (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

ne da hast wohl recht ;-)


----------



## SimonHH (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> bei mir heißt es: 30 Sekunden zum Heringsangeln ...



...und bei mir heisst es: andreas` eimer heringe hat simon in 0,3 sekunden ge(roll)mopst


----------



## scripophix (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

... aber in der Zeit kannste die Sticks nicht entfernen ... #c Da wirste dann zum "Igel innerlich". |kopfkrat Good luck für *die* Verdauung !!! |clown:


----------



## scripophix (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Bei Verdauung fällt mir gerade ein: Für den 20. Juni ist angekündigt ein wunderleckerer *marinierter Rehbraten*, sauber geschnitten, lecker gegrillt. #v#v#v 

Der soll dann Platz finden zwischen den amerikanischen Ahorn-gesirupten Barbecue-*SpareRibs* und weggedrückt werden von weiteren Grillspezialitäten.

"Überfressen" droht, manch einer mag hinterher ein Fäkalproblem haben... |splat:

Ich fürchte Schlimmes - wer soll dann noch zum Angeln |uhoh:|uhoh:|schlaf:


----------



## celler (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

angeln?nach dem menu?
dann sollten wir das essen auf 12 uhhr verschieben,damit wir danach noch nen mittagsschlaf halten können......


----------



## SimonHH (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Bei Verdauung fällt mir gerade ein: Für den 20. Juni ist angekündigt ein wunderleckerer *marinierter Rehbraten*, sauber geschnitten, lecker gegrillt. #v#v#v
> 
> Der soll dann Platz finden zwischen den amerikanischen Ahorn-gesirupten Barbecue-*SpareRibs* und weggedrückt werden von weiteren Grillspezialitäten.
> 
> ...





du glaubst doch wohl nich ernsthaft daran,das irgendeiner danach noch angeln geht...oder?! |bigeyes 
und das verdauungsproblem löst nur n bommerlunder eisgekühlt #6


----------



## SimonHH (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> ... aber in der Zeit kannste die Sticks nicht entfernen ... #c Da wirste dann zum "Igel innerlich". |kopfkrat Good luck für *die* Verdauung !!! |clown:





du glaubst gar nicht,wie flink ich bin


----------



## ThorstenPI (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Moin zusammen,
bin noch neu hier im Forum und hab auch keine Ahnung vom Brandungsangeln, aber was solls, kann man ja mal probieren.
Also melde ich mich hiermit mal an.
Ne Rolle habe ich, mit der Rute habe ich mich mit Achim kurzgeschlossen, also habe ich wohl schon das wichtigste.
Was noch fehlt, ist ein Rutenständer. Kann mir irgendjemand einen leihen? Wie gesagt, soll ja erstmal ein Versuch werden, das mit dem Brandungsangeln!!!
Was brauch ich denn noch so#c ??
Bin für alle Tipps im vorwege dankbar.

Bis die Tage dann so,

Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## SimonHH (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



ThorstenPI schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> bin noch neu hier im Forum und hab auch keine Ahnung vom Brandungsangeln, aber was solls, kann man ja mal probieren.
> Also melde ich mich hiermit mal an.
> Ne Rolle habe ich, mit der Rute habe ich mich mit Achim kurzgeschlossen, also habe ich wohl schon das wichtigste.
> ...





moin thorsten...#h

das ja klasse...freut mich,das du mitkommst.#6 das mit dem rutenständer kriegen wir schon hin,da mach dir ma keen kopp um.
n paar 100-120g bleie wären noch ganz nett.und ne spule keulenschnur(wenn nich schon auf der rolle vorhanden).und n gemütlichen sessel...das wars im großen...


----------



## Schwarzwusel (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Moin Thorsten !!! 
Na denn mal Willkommen an Bord.....#h


PS: |kopfkrat  Heisse aber Micha nicht Achim :q


----------



## SimonHH (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Thorsten !!!
> Na denn mal Willkommen an Bord.....#h
> 
> 
> PS: |kopfkrat  Heisse aber Micha nicht Achim :q




...kannst ihn aber auch "schnugglchen" nennen


----------



## Schwarzwusel (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...kannst ihn aber auch "schnugglchen" nennen


 Denn finde ich aber Schieter schöner...:k


----------



## SimonHH (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Denn finde ich aber Schieter schöner...:k





:l...


----------



## scripophix (24. Mai 2009)

*Wir brauchen mehr Newcomer !!!*

ThorstenPI:

Die Burschen beraten Dich ja schon ganz gut. Köder sollte man haben, aber bei diesen Treffen werfen eh alle zusammen. Bring eine normale Rute mit WG > 40 gr mit - den Rest erkläre ich Dir später


----------



## micha52 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wir brauchen mehr Newcomer !!!*



scripophix schrieb:


> ThorstenPI:
> 
> Die Burschen beraten Dich ja schon ganz gut. Köder sollte man haben, aber bei diesen Treffen werfen eh alle zusammen. Bring eine normale Rute mit WG > 40 gr mit - den Rest erkläre ich Dir später


 

laß mich raten, du möchtest ihm deine neue spezialität beibringen. ich sach nur "pose" |kopfkrat
mich müßt ihr aber leider streichen auf der liste, hab definitiv keine chance vorbei zukommen. weder zum grillen noch zum fischen. :r


----------



## scripophix (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

nö, eigentlich dachte ich an was anderes... :m

jetzt aber gilt: bring ruhig noch 'ne zweite rute mit.... #6


----------



## micha52 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> nö, eigentlich dachte ich an was anderes... :m
> 
> jetzt aber gilt: bring ruhig noch 'ne zweite rute mit.... #6


 
dann must du mir das auch unbedingt erklären ;+


----------



## scripophix (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

du fängst doch ohnehin wieder 'ne meerforelle und nicht etwa den zielfisch |bigeyes


----------



## gluefix (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Benni: fein, bist notiert.
> 
> Celler: bei mir heißt es: 30 Sekunden zum Heringsangeln ... - da kann Benni auch nicht mit



  @beide: Ich sitze gerade in Flensburg einen 6-wöchigen Lehrgang ab (in der Marineschule). Diese Schule steht direkt an der Förde und wenn ich jetzt nen Mefofreak wäre, bräuchte ich die Rute nur aus dem Fenster auswerfen :vik:. Jetzt hab ichs euch gegeben waaaa ????
Gruß Benni


----------



## SimonHH (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



gluefix schrieb:


> @beide: Ich sitze gerade in Flensburg einen 6-wöchigen Lehrgang ab (in der Marineschule). Diese Schule steht direkt an der Förde und wenn ich jetzt nen Mefofreak wäre, bräuchte ich die Rute nur aus dem Fenster auswerfen :vik:. Jetzt hab ichs euch gegeben waaaa ????
> Gruß Benni




pfff...ich sitz aufm hausboot und muss mich noch nich ma bewegen zum angeln. 




so bursche...nu kuckste midde augen,wa?! :q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



SimonHH schrieb:


> pfff...ich sitz aufm hausboot und muss mich noch nich ma bewegen zum angeln.


Haste von dem Stoff noch wat über ?????:g


----------



## gluefix (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

##|muahah:


----------



## SimonHH (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Haste von dem Stoff noch wat über ?????:g





nä...tabak is alle...


----------



## scripophix (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

... und ich wollt grad fragen, warum du dich beim angeln auch sonst nicht bewegst...

... jedenfalls haste in sierksdorf nicht auf'm hausboot gesessen, sondern auffem stein...

... und der hat sich auch nicht bewegt...


----------



## micha52 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> du fängst doch ohnehin wieder 'ne meerforelle und nicht etwa den zielfisch |bigeyes


 
irgendwas kann jeder #6
aber dieses "versehen" war mega :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> ... und ich wollt grad fragen, warum du dich beim angeln auch sonst nicht bewegst...
> 
> ... jedenfalls haste in sierksdorf nicht auf'm hausboot gesessen, sondern auffem stein...
> 
> ... und der hat sich auch nicht bewegt...





...bin ja nu mal auch nich mehr der jüngste,nüch?!


----------



## nemles (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...bin ja nu mal auch nich mehr der jüngste,nüch?!



Ja, ne, schon klar,... Opi :m


----------



## scripophix (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...bin ja nu mal auch nich mehr der jüngste,nüch?!



Glück gehabt, ich dacht' schon, es läge am Bäuchele... 

Ganz kurz fühlte ich mich auch schon wie'n Hausboot!


----------



## micha52 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...bin ja nu mal auch nich mehr der jüngste,nüch?!


 

wohl war simönchen, in unserem alter geht das alles ein bischen langsamer


----------



## scripophix (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Gibt es für den 20. Juni noch *anglerische Sonderwünsche* (alle anderen lasst mal stecken :q, herrlich diese Doppeldeutigkeit...). Bisherige Überlegungen:



Mefo/Horni mit der Watbüx vom TP oder anderswo vor dem eigentlichen Brandungs-/Küstenangeln - das ist eigentlich problemlos möglich und stört das Grillen nicht wirklich, finde ich


Seebrücken-Angeln vor oder statt Brandungsangeln (die Überlegung kam auf) - ich finde es diskutabel, alle Teilnehmer sind dicht beieinander und können mehr schnacken, indessen ist Brandung spannender, es kommt wohl auf die Lust, das Wetter und die Menge der Angler an


Anreise am Freitag - wer bereits am 19. anreist ist höflichst um eine Meldung gebeten, wenn Interesse an einem freitäglichen Abendfischen besteht (Marion & ich fahren voraussichtlich schon Freitag nach Feierabend).


Noch wat anderes ???
Besteht Interesse an zentraler Köderorganisation und kann das jemand übernehmen und wer bitte schön (wir schaffen das nicht).

Andreas


----------



## SimonHH (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Bisherige überlegungen:
> 
> 
> 
> seebrücken-angeln  statt brandungsangeln (die überlegung kam auf) - ich finde es diskutabel, alle teilnehmer sind dicht beieinander und können mehr schnacken, indessen ist brandung spannender, es kommt wohl auf die lust, das wetter und die menge der angler an


....#6


----------



## SimonHH (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



micha52 schrieb:


> wohl war simönchen, in unserem alter geht das alles ein bischen langsamer




eben,micha...lass die jungen bengels ma machen...:q


----------



## scripophix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

jungvögel! diesmal geht ihr das bier holen. als beinahe-methusalem bleib ich schön sitzen, jawoll, bleib ich. |pftroest:


----------



## nemles (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> jungvögel! diesmal geht ihr das bier holen. als beinahe-methusalem bleib ich schön sitzen, jawoll, bleib ich. |pftroest:



Jawoll, bleib sitzen...... auf dem Trockenen |supergri:m


----------



## scripophix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



nemles schrieb:


> Jawoll, bleib sitzen...... auf dem Trockenen |supergri:m



Du lachen, du, du dich wundern, ich schießen im Sitzen, ich bewaffnet - Simone und Micha gutes Ziel, säährrrr lahmsam. Du jetzt auch notiert, TamTom. #4


----------



## nemles (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Simone und Micha gutes Ziel, säährrrr lahmsam. Du jetzt auch notiert, TamTom. #4



Du hast Micha noch nicht rennen sehen, wenn ich rufe: Hühnerbeine sind fertig. 

Natürlich nicht wegrennen :m


----------



## scripophix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Ist es der, bei dem ich in der grünen Wathose immer an Riesen-Froschschenkel denken muss ... :vik:


----------



## nemles (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

|muahah: Ähm....|sagnix


----------



## micha52 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



nemles schrieb:


> Du hast Micha noch nicht rennen sehen, wenn ich rufe: Hühnerbeine sind fertig.
> 
> :m


 
wo her weißt du das ich hühnerbeine mag? |bigeyes





scripophix schrieb:


> Ist es der, bei dem ich in der grünen Wathose immer an Riesen-Froschschenkel denken muss ... :vik:


 
nee und überhaupt, wieso froschschenkel? |evil:


----------



## scripophix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Aha, du also fühlst dich angesprochen **schenkelklopf**


----------



## SimonHH (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Du lachen, du, du dich wundern, ich schießen im Sitzen, ich bewaffnet - Simone und Micha gutes Ziel, säährrrr lahmsam. Du jetzt auch notiert, TamTom. #4





opa...bis du anvisiert hast...bin ich schon 4 tage älter als übermorgen in 5 tagen.





vorallem...*ich schießen im sitzen*...:q...wie denn,mit der gelenksathrose? |bigeyes |muahah:


----------



## nemles (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



micha52 schrieb:


> wo her weißt du das ich hühnerbeine mag? |bigeyes



Ich blicke vor lauter Micha's hier nicht mehr durch #d|uhoh::q


----------



## scripophix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



SimonHH schrieb:


> vorallem...*ich schießen im sitzen*...:q...wie denn,mit der gelenksathrose? |bigeyes |muahah:




Angebot: Du kannst mal mit Keramag und Villeroy tauschen und mal sehen, was ich im Sitzen hinkriege ... und ne kleine Buchstabenverschiebung beim "Tuwort" geht auch noch... |clown:|clown:|clown:  **Vorfreude**


----------



## scripophix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



nemles schrieb:


> Ich blicke vor lauter Micha's hier nicht mehr durch #d|uhoh::q



Macht nix, Micha ... :q


----------



## SimonHH (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Angebot: Du kannst mal mit Keramag und Villeroy tauschen und mal sehen, was ich im Sitzen hinkriege ... und ne kleine Buchstabenverschiebung beim "Tuwort" geht auch noch... |clown:|clown:|clown:  **Vorfreude**





stinkt dat dann? |bigeyes :q


----------



## scripophix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



SimonHH schrieb:


> stinkt dat dann? |bigeyes :q



Nur für dich |rotwerden ... Nach dem Test (Zutreffendes ankreuzen):

O  Im Prinzip ja, ...

O  Ich seh nix.

O  Ich riech nix.


----------



## SimonHH (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Nur für dich |rotwerden ... Nach dem Test (Zutreffendes ankreuzen):
> 
> O  Im Prinzip ja, ...
> 
> ...





...


----------



## scripophix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Dann biste doch dod, Mann. So schnell musste mir ja nich überholen, wa.

Wer ja sacht merkt noch wat.
Wer's nich kommen sieht is auch noch da.
Aber wenn du *da* nix riechst kannste nur Komposti sein...


----------



## SimonHH (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Dann biste doch dod, Mann. So schnell musste mir ja nich überholen, wa.
> 
> Wer ja sacht merkt noch wat.
> Wer's nich kommen sieht is auch noch da.
> Aber wenn du *da* nix riechst kannste nur Komposti sein...




siehste...sag ich ja,bin halt nich mehr der jüngste :q


----------



## macmarco (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Sacht mal bei den ganzen Micha´s hier... Wat is´n mit dem, der mit dem schwarzen Wusel tanzt???


----------



## scripophix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Also Micha Marco, der Wusel Micha ist fremdgefahren und verweilt auf einem Radfetischisten-Treff. Jedenfalls hat er uns seine Fische und die Angelplätze anvertraut.

Machen wir was draus #:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:


----------



## macmarco (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Ah ok.... aber jetzt wo du das sagst Micha, kann ich mich daran erinnern, dass Micha sowas sagte  Wo wollen wir denn hin Micha?? Kommt Micha auch mit??


----------



## scripophix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Aber hallo, Micha, der Micha ist doch schon da, den hab ich doch mit Micha da hingetragen. Seitdem angelt er auf die Micha's.

Für den 20.6. verteile ich gerne die Jobs: |bla:

Grillen: Micha
Bier holen: Micha
Gerät zum Strand bringen: Micha
Abwasch: Micha
Andere Arbeit: Micha

Ach so, ich heiss dann doch lieber Andreas #h


----------



## SimonHH (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Aber hallo, Micha, der Micha ist doch schon da, den hab ich doch mit Micha da hingetragen. Seitdem angelt er auf die Micha's.
> 
> Für den 20.6. verteile ich gerne die Jobs: |bla:
> 
> ...




...


ich glaub...du bist am 20.06. schwer beschäftigt


----------



## scripophix (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Mensch Micha, du noch online ??? Wie geht's Simone ? Schönen Gruß und sie soll die Muskelkatersalbe einpacken...


----------



## micha52 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



SimonHH schrieb:


> opa...bis du anvisiert hast...bin ich schon 4 tage älter als übermorgen in 5 tagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hallo simönchen,

er meinte nicht schießen, sondern schei...... (07:39 Uhr)



so ein dreck, manchmal sollte man erst lesen und dann schreiben. meinen kalauer habt ihr ja schon vorweg genommen. (07:45 Uhr)


----------



## nemles (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

So, Jungs und Deerns,

Micha Nemles wird nicht dabei sein können, bin wieder unterwegs :c Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.#6


----------



## scripophix (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Schade, aber so ist es im Leben. Der eine will gerne reisen, der andere nicht. Nun gut, Micha-Tom, dann übertrage mir deine reservierten Fische (insbes. Meerforellen) zur Linderung des Schmerzes.

Einen dich vertretenden Geräteträger-Micha find' ich dann schon.


Andreas!


----------



## nemles (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Tja Michandreas, ist ja nicht, das ich nicht gerne unterwegs bin, macht ja teilweise auch Spass. Nur geht dadurch auch so manche Planung flöten |gr:

Selbstverständlich darfst Du meine Fische mit fangen. Es sollten eigentlich genügend besetzt werden.

Und ne Pilsette darfst Du auch für mich leeren #6


----------



## scripophix (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Danke insoweit, indessen werde ich die Reihenfolge ändern


----------



## scripophix (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

*~~~ Beachtet bitte den neuen Termin am 11. Juli, da geht es auf Ostsee-Aale - hier im Brandungsangler-Forum. ~~~ Aale, Aale, Aale ... ~~~*


----------



## scripophix (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

*Der Countdown läuft: Noch 10 Tage...*

#a


----------



## celler (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> *~~~ Beachtet bitte den neuen Termin am 11. Juli, da geht es auf Ostsee-Aale - hier im Brandungsangler-Forum. ~~~ Aale, Aale, Aale ... ~~~*





scripophix schrieb:


> *Der Countdown läuft: Noch 10 Tage...*
> 
> #a




bis zum 11.07 sind es aber noch paar mehr tage............


----------



## scripophix (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Hier ist die Anmeldung für den 20. Juni - siehe Titel -, das andere war eine Werbeeinblendung.


----------



## SimonHH (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Danke insoweit, indessen werde ich die Reihenfolge ändern





jo...gute idee

mich mal bitte vom bildschirm nehmen...das we muss ich arbeiten


----------



## gluefix (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Moin,
ich gebe mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir #h. Der 20. steht soweit noch ?? Wie ist der Sachstand ?? Brandung oder Brücke ?? Letzteres würde ich sogar begrüßen um die scripophix´sche Methode zu erproben =).  Auf Mefo und Horni in Watthose würde ich allerdings passen, da ich keine Watthose und das nötige Geschirr zum Wattangeln besitze und es mich eigentlich auch weniger reizt. 

P.S. @ scripophix: Hast du noch Fotos vom letzten Treffen auf der Brücke ???

Gruß Benni


----------



## scripophix (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

P.S. @ scripophix: Hast du noch Fotos vom letzten Treffen auf der Brücke ???


Schaust Du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=151921&highlight=dahme&page=2


----------



## scripophix (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Countdown:  Noch 9 Tage !


*Seebrücke oder Brandung: Die Frage ist gestellt, die Antwort jedoch nicht gefunden. Am 20. müssen wir spätestens entscheiden.*

Neues: Eine Zu- |wavey: und eine Absage #q. Die Menge der Angler hat damit leicht abgenommen, nicht wahr, Simone...


----------



## SimonHH (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Countdown:  Noch 9 Tage !
> 
> 
> *Seebrücke oder Brandung: Die Frage ist gestellt, die Antwort jedoch nicht gefunden. Am 20. müssen wir spätestens entscheiden.*
> ...




ich sach ja...diäten is mist :g

und außerdem...ich bin schlank wie ne schwarzwaldtanne


----------



## micha52 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich sach ja...diäten is mist :g
> 
> und außerdem...ich bin schlank wie ne schwarzwaldtanne


 

eine gazelle oder.......................


----------



## SimonHH (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



micha52 schrieb:


> eine gazelle oder.......................




...nur nich ganz so graziös :q


----------



## scripophix (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

*8 Tage ... *



Man(n) kann sich ja noch anmelden ...


----------



## ThorstenPI (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Moin zusammen,
muß leider auch absagen :c
Hab leider ne spätschicht abbekommen!

Vieleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten mal.
 Ansonsten viel Erfolg und viel Spaß.


Gruß

Thorsten


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

hmm,ich muss natürlich auch absagen.
ist echt traurig das,dass jetzt auf einmal so schleift mit unseren treffen.
aber ich dfenke dann zur winter zeit werden wii wieder alle zahlreich vor ort sein......


----------



## scripophix (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Ihr fallt ja schneller als die Kugel bei meinen Würfen... :q


----------



## micha52 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



celler schrieb:


> hmm,ich muss natürlich auch absagen.
> ist echt traurig das,dass jetzt auf einmal so schleift mit unseren treffen.
> aber ich dfenke dann zur winter zeit werden wii wieder alle zahlreich vor ort sein......


 

nix winterzeit #q

11.07.09 ist angesagt


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



micha52 schrieb:


> nix winterzeit #q
> 
> 11.07.09 ist angesagt


 

na da ist doch bei uns in deutschland schon wieder winter,oder???

auf was wollt ihr am 11.07 eigentlich gehen?
aal????


----------



## micha52 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



celler schrieb:


> auf was wollt ihr am 11.07 eigentlich gehen?
> aal????


 

Yes, Sir #h


----------



## gluefix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Countdown:  Noch 9 Tage !
> 
> 
> *Seebrücke oder Brandung: Die Frage ist gestellt, die Antwort jedoch nicht gefunden. Am 20. müssen wir spätestens entscheiden.*
> ...




Moinsen,
40 Wattis hab ich mir heute für Samstag bestellt :vik:. Wer kommt denn jetzt nun alles bzw. Anzahl der Personen ? Wenn es überschaubar wird, dann können wir doch wieder auf die Brücke gehen !? @scripophix: Du gehst doch bestimmt auch wieder auf die Brücke oder ?? 
Gruß Benni


----------



## Schwarzwusel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



gluefix schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn jetzt nun alles bzw. Anzahl der Personen ?


 Wie sang Rudi immer so schön ??

""""""LASS DICH ÜBERRASCHEN""""""


----------



## scripophix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Genau, Wusel plant viele Ü-raschungen, Tischtanz by Micha, Angel-Trag-Service by Micha u.s.w.

Angelort: Keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich schlepp ich 10 Ruten und Unmengen Brandungsständer mit mir rum. 

Wattwurmbestellung hab ich vergessen - morgen in aller Frühe wird der Händler geweckt. Das war eine gute Erinnerung ...


----------



## scripophix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



celler schrieb:


> auf was wollt ihr am 11.07 eigentlich gehen?
> aal????





Du Horst ?

Ja, Du Horst!


----------



## celler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

hast mwas gegen mich ?
dann schreib es mir per pn und nicht hier im board.....


----------



## scripophix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



celler schrieb:


> hast mwas gegen mich ?
> dann schreib es mir per pn und nicht hier im board.....



hä ??


----------



## celler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

naja schreibst nur negativ .......

mit wem schreib ich hier eigentlich A oder M


----------



## micha52 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



celler schrieb:


> hast mwas gegen mich ?
> dann schreib es mir per pn und nicht hier im board.....


 

watn nu;+


----------



## scripophix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

*A oder M ???*

M jibbet hier nicht.

Nur manchmal leihweise zum Lesen.

Siehe Bock/Zicke... :m


----------



## celler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



micha52 schrieb:


> watn nu;+


 
na dat möchtest gern wissen..........



scripophix schrieb:


> *A oder M ???*
> 
> M jibbet hier nicht.
> 
> ...


 
ah,alles klar.....
jetzt verstehe ich....

genug off topic...........


----------



## scripophix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

:vik: Mann, hat das gedauert... :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Mönsch hier ist Horst ja genauso komisch drauf.... |kopfkrat

Und ich dachte schon es liegt am ............ ne lieber nicht sonst muss ich per PN weiter schreiben. :q


----------



## celler (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

macht euch nur lustig......

wir werden schon sehen wer am 11 tenn den dicksten ..... fängt


----------



## scripophix (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Mensch, Leute, der Countdown ist ja weiter gelaufen und steht schon bei *"3"*...


----------



## scripophix (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

*"zwei"!*


----------



## scripophix (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

*... und EINS !*


----------



## micha52 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

werd mal für scripophix übernehmen


*..."0" *
*auf gehts*
*die küste wartet*​


----------



## scripophix (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

*Kurzfassung:*

Heute ist der Tag -1, es war wieder einmal nett, der Rücken schmerzt und ein wenig Müdigkeit ist verblieben. Nahrungs-Highlight war Reh vom Grill, am Wasser haben wir weit über  50 Fische gesehen, nur nicht so grosse... 

Ich würde es wieder tun !


----------



## SimonHH (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Reh vom Grill



...und ich durfte fein arbeiten...

mist...mist...mist...mist...#q :q


----------



## scripophix (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...und ich durfte fein arbeiten...




... und so blieb für uns richtig viiieeeelll Reh, der Wusel hat sich durch die Unmengen *Grillrehfilet* fast verdoppelt...


----------



## micha52 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> ... und so blieb für uns richtig viiieeeelll Reh, der Wusel hat sich durch die Unmengen *Grillrehfilet* fast verdoppelt...


 

wie ;+ verdoppelt ;+
aber nicht das er jetzt auch noch mit der zellteilung beginnt  einer langt doch |supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> ... und so blieb für uns richtig viiieeeelll Reh, der Wusel hat sich durch die Unmengen *Grillrehfilet* fast verdoppelt...


 Alder wat wor dat legger...........#6#6#6
Nu pas mir miene Watbüx bestimmt aber nich mehr...:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: * DAHMER Brandungsangler-Treff 20. Juni *** Verabredungs-Thread ****

Da das Treffen vorbei ist und hier nur noch gelabert wird, machen wir das dicht..


----------

